

For Europe’s start-ups, Silicon Valley Still Calls - gatsby
http://www.marketwatch.com/Story/story/print?guid=7F641E66-8B93-11E0-8EEF-002128049AD6

======
prayag
Having lived in Helsinki and gotten some taste of the start-up culture there,
I still believe that Silicon Valley is far far ahead of Europe in terms of the
start-up scene. What I noticed was that culture in the Silicon Valley is very
organic and feeds itself. However in Europe, it is mostly driven by the
government grants/University initiatives/Business schools.

This is the prime reason why any serious entrepreneur should have at least
some context of the silicon valley to get a holistic view of their business.

